# Big joshy swimbaits



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

A friend of mine was telling me that big joshy swimbaits has been sold.does any one know if this is true


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

from there facebook page.
Yes, It’s absolutely true!!!
For those of you that have noticed the change of shipping address, Big Joshy Swimbaits has changed hands and moved production back to Central Ohio where it all started more than 7 years ago.
The transition initially started several months ago with a text message from Josh, to Mark Minshall (store manager) at Fisherman’s Warehouse in Columbus. The message summarized that the customer demand for Big Joshy Swimbaits had ‘’gotten insane”. Josh & J...ulie had to make the tough decision whether to move and expand, or sell the business to someone they were confident could carry it into the future. Mark immediately called his brother Matt and explained. Matt could not believe the news, because the Big Joshy Swimbaits company was a hot topic of “fish catching” conversation at a Minshall family gathering earlier this year.
Matt (having 11 years’ experience in the hunting manufacturing industry) and Mark (having more than 20 years’ experience in the retail sporting goods industry), both gladly accepted the humbling offer from Josh and Julie Endsley to “carry the torch” as Julie explained. 
Several meetings and many hours of training later, it proves to be an absolutely perfect fit. Josh’s injection methods, color production and Julie’s skilled painting techniques were truly passed on. Josh and wife/business partner Julie felt more than comfortable in the Minshall’s ability to continue production with “new blood” and excitement. 
With the support of thousands of loyal Big Joshy fans, the Minshall brothers strive to push Big Joshy Swimbaits to the forefront of the fishing tackle industry. Continuing the “built by hand” one of a kind feel the customers demand. With noted recent successes like “Nuclear Green Glow Minnow”. The Minshall’s aim to constantly evolve and create new “fish catching” products and colors like the ones that have made Big Joshy Swimbaits what they are today.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply deerfarmer


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes it is true. It has been a fun and exciting journey with Josh and Julie. Was able to be apart of this from the start and want to thank them for allowing me to be apart of testing and working with them at the shows. Great people who did it right in all aspects of doing business and making a quality product that proved its fish catching abilities over and over. 

I will be still working with Mark and Matt as things go forward. There promise to continue producing the same product and to make it more available in the market will be fun to be apart of.. 

Totally approve of this transaction and am excited for the future of the Big Joshy Products. 

And am real excited to get back to doing some fishing with Josh again this fall instead of just sending pics while he produced baits day and night..


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

when work gets in the way of fishing


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Yes! Notice my new screen name!!!!!! Still me. 

The write up as posted on facebook pretty much sums it up. Skyrocketing demand along with other factors led to this arrangment. 
They are still producing 100% my stuff. Trained them up, showed the all the tricks and reasons behind why and how we did things. Passed on my molds and molding techniques, color and plastic formulas etc. Felt great to finally share with someone some of kookey ideas we came up with to make them in our own unique way. Honored that they are keeping the name. The term “big joshy” is now much more than any one person. Really feel like the baits and designs have become bigger than me and they belong to the local fishing community since so much of what has made them a success is everyones willingness to use them, make suggestions, and selflessly promote them to others. To me, you say you caught fish on a Joshy, its understood that your talking about a local, organic, creation, that grew out of a culture of avid ohio fishermen willing to experiment, network and share. No doubt it was a very cool thing to see and live through and it continues!

And yes for me, no more late nights pushing plastic. Hoping to add back in some late nights casting plastic!!!!!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

JOSH gets2fish said:


> Yes! Notice my new screen name!!!!!! Still me.
> 
> The write up as posted on facebook pretty much sums it up. Skyrocketing demand along with other factors led to this arrangment.
> They are still producing 100% my stuff. Trained them up, showed the all the tricks and reasons behind why and how we did things. Passed on my molds and molding techniques, color and plastic formulas etc. Felt great to finally share with someone some of kookey ideas we came up with to make them in our own unique way. Honored that they are keeping the name. The term “big joshy” is now much more than any one person. Really feel like the baits and designs have become bigger than me and they belong to the local fishing community since so much of what has made them a success is everyones willingness to use them, make suggestions, and selflessly promote them to others. To me, you say you caught fish on a Joshy, its understood that your talking about a local, organic, creation, that grew out of a culture of avid ohio fishermen willing to experiment, network and share. No doubt it was a very cool thing to see and live through and it continues!
> ...


I’m gonna speak for a lot of people by saying this but, 
THANKYOU JOSH !!!
Introduced my self to these baits 3 years ago and been full send on them ever since. Now everyone in my family including my friends all own Joshys of their own and can say; They Work!!


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Baits flat out work and have never found a swimbait that can keep up with a Joshy! Do you know if they plan to continue to put out limited edition colors like those gems you used released on occasion? Would hate to see those disappear!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

JOSH gets2fish said:


> Yes! Notice my new screen name!!!!!! Still me.
> 
> T
> 
> And yes for me, no more late nights pushing plastic. Hoping to add back in some late nights casting plastic!!!!!


Ha! I thought so. I wish good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Cobe24 said:


> Baits flat out work and have never found a swimbait that can keep up with a Joshy! Do you know if they plan to continue to put out limited edition colors like those gems you used released on occasion? Would hate to see those disappear!


They released a nuclear clown about 2 weeks ago sold out real quick. I didnt say anything but be watching for it again real soon.lol


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Josh, thank you for bring a lure out that flat out catches fish. All kinds of fish. Now it's time for you and your wife to sit back and regroup, relax a little. Been using them since they first came out and won't change now. 
I remember when Troy, Fishslim, first started posting pictures seems like every other day of saugeyes he was catching on a so called secret lure. You had to bring those lures out as there was a line forming ready to attack him to find out just what he was using.
Sure wish you and your wife the best of luck in the future. "Matt"


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

JOSH gets2fish said:


> Yes! Notice my new screen name!!!!!! Still me.
> 
> The write up as posted on facebook pretty much sums it up. Skyrocketing demand along with other factors led to this arrangment.
> They are still producing 100% my stuff. Trained them up, showed the all the tricks and reasons behind why and how we did things. Passed on my molds and molding techniques, color and plastic formulas etc. Felt great to finally share with someone some of kookey ideas we came up with to make them in our own unique way. Honored that they are keeping the name. The term “big joshy” is now much more than any one person. Really feel like the baits and designs have become bigger than me and they belong to the local fishing community since so much of what has made them a success is everyones willingness to use them, make suggestions, and selflessly promote them to others. To me, you say you caught fish on a Joshy, its understood that your talking about a local, organic, creation, that grew out of a culture of avid ohio fishermen willing to experiment, network and share. No doubt it was a very cool thing to see and live through and it continues!
> ...


lol enjoy your fall !


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

JOSH gets2fish said:


> Yes! Notice my new screen name!!!!!! Still me.
> 
> The write up as posted on facebook pretty much sums it up. Skyrocketing demand along with other factors led to this arrangment.
> They are still producing 100% my stuff. Trained them up, showed the all the tricks and reasons behind why and how we did things. Passed on my molds and molding techniques, color and plastic formulas etc. Felt great to finally share with someone some of kookey ideas we came up with to make them in our own unique way. Honored that they are keeping the name. The term “big joshy” is now much more than any one person. Really feel like the baits and designs have become bigger than me and they belong to the local fishing community since so much of what has made them a success is everyones willingness to use them, make suggestions, and selflessly promote them to others. To me, you say you caught fish on a Joshy, its understood that your talking about a local, organic, creation, that grew out of a culture of avid ohio fishermen willing to experiment, network and share. No doubt it was a very cool thing to see and live through and it continues!
> ...


Was wondering why Troy was referencing fishing with you in another thread. I was like "who's this new Josh guy and why does Troy want to Fish with him all of a sudden??  Makes sense now!

Congrats on the sale! (although im sure a part of you still hurts inside...)


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Well congrats, hopefully you made some money, and kept some personal stock back for yourself.


I have 24 different kinds and styles, still can't catch a saugeye on them, must be the fisherman.

I got so irritated I took some j5 special edition bluegill down to a farm pond, then I rellised
why everyone loves them so much. We caught a lot of the big bass in that pond that are darn near impossible to catch.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Have been using Big Joshy's for many years, and have caught a lot of saugeyes on them. I hope they do as good a job on making them as Josh did. Good luck on future endeavors Josh.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought my 1st few packs of Big Joshy swims about 6 years ago I guess. I caught my 1st fall saugeye (FO) at night 5 years ago on a 2.75" slush. That opened up a whole 2nd season of fishing that I had not previously been taking advantage of. Josh made some killer baits and his and Julie's customer service was incredible.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I bought some and the first time I used them I caught some bass on them. I knew I had the best swim bait that day.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Josh, congrats on selling the business and being able to actually use the baits you worked hard to develop. Very humble response, which matches the time I watched you take off your Big Joshy jacket and hand it to some guy at the expo this year. That is one of the coolest things I have ever witnessed a business owner do. It wasn’t about promoting you or your company, it came across as you thanking those who made you successful. Tight lines man!


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Is Fisherman Warehouse the only distributor of Big Joshy ??


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The first place i ever bought a joshy was out of the back of a van down bye the river,shew,talk about sketchy, lololol. 

Thanks for producing a great bait joshy!an congrats!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats Josh & hope you enjoy your free time again. Have caught fish from far northern Ontario to southern South Carolina on Joshys and they are our go to swim bait. Nothing quite like them for sure.
Hope to see you on the water this fall !!


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Had to evacuate the house today as Bath Fitters attacked two bathrooms. So made a first trip ever to Fishermans Warehouse. Hello Big Joshy !! Mighty nice.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bassin mickey said:


> Had to evacuate the house today as Bath Fitters attacked two bathrooms. So made a first trip ever to Fishermans Warehouse. Hello Big Joshy !! Mighty nice.


Not sure if the others stores will still carry them or not 
But i know both vances locations stocked them and indian lake bass pro shops carried them as well. 

Joshy,do you know if fishermens warehouse plans on distributing them to other bait an tackle stores to sale on there shelfs?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Not sure if the others stores will still carry them or not
> But i know both vances locations stocked them and indian lake bass pro shops carried them as well.
> 
> Joshy,do you know if fishermens warehouse plans on distributing them to other bait an tackle stores to sale on there shelfs?


If you go to Big Joshy's Facebook page you will find out all the latest information, including special colors and such. Here is a new bait store they are in per the page:

Big Joshy is Proud to Introduce the latest Full-Line Dealer. Hamiltons Bait & Tackle in Fairfield, OH. They are in stock and ready to rock with over 40 different colors and sizes of Big Joshy's to choose from. Call Ben at 513-869-2248 or stop by and say Hi.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

rutty said:


> If you go to Big Joshy's Facebook page you will find out all the latest information, including special colors and such. Here is a new bait store they are in per the page:
> 
> Big Joshy is Proud to Introduce the latest Full-Line Dealer. Hamiltons Bait & Tackle in Fairfield, OH. They are in stock and ready to rock with over 40 different colors and sizes of Big Joshy's to choose from. Call Ben at 513-869-2248 or stop by and say Hi.


Ya dinasour here. No facebooi,lol
Thanks rutty


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time and effort to make Joshy's happen. They are a very effective bait and an integral part of my tackle. They are always in my tackle in the boat or on shore. 
Again, thank you for everything you have put into developing them. I'm sure the new owners will continue to put out the high quality product you have developed.
I (we) appreciate it!
Al


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Another thanks for the hard work Josh and Julie! I have caught just about every species on Joshy's including muskie!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> The first place i ever bought a joshy was out of the back of a van down bye the river,shew,talk about sketchy, lololol.
> 
> Thanks for producing a great bait joshy!an congrats!


You said you would never tell.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Not sure if the others stores will still carry them or not
> But i know both vances locations stocked them and indian lake bass pro shops carried them as well.
> 
> Joshy,do you know if fishermens warehouse plans on distributing them to other bait an tackle stores to sale on there shelfs?


Yes nothing will change the places selling them already will continue to do so. I know pro bass at indian just got a big shipment. With shhhhhh some of the Nukes

Also on face book they just announced last week a new dealer in Cincinnati area with a wide variety of Big Joshys. There goal is to keep the quality of the baits as they have always been but to broaden out the availability of them around the state and surrounding states as things progress.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> You said you would never tell.


Haha remember the color "shitake"
That ugly brown got my 1st joshy limit at ole suckeye lake


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

A few shitake relics my dad still had a while back. Lol


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I've got an extensive assortment in all colors. Since they are so durable, I'm probably set for a few more seasons.
Thank you Josh and Julie for keeping us catching fish.


----------

